# Metacam and turmeric



## Ducatist (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi. I am the owner of a 12yr old springer spaniel who has got osteoartheritis in his legs and spine. He has been taking metcam for the last 18mth and generally gets around ok. Due to the change in weather which always makes his condition worse he seems to be not getting about aswell as he was over the summer. I have read that turmeric can vastly improve the inflamation caused by arthritis but i'm not sure if it is safe to take 
with metacam. If anyone knows id be very grateful. I want to make my old man as comfy as poss without anymore drugs if possible.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

It is the active ingredient curcumin in the turmeric that you want and rather than just giving the dog powder, you should give a standardised extract to ensure that you are giving the relevant active ingredient.

These are high quality supplements

Tumeric Supplement 500mg | Vitamins & Supplements from Healthspan


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

My old girl has been on metacam for several years and started adding turmeric about a year ago 

I have not noticed it make any difference to my girl, the acupuncture and other meds help more so might try a curcumin extract as Smokeybear advises 

However my horse is much more free in his movement since being on turmeric


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I would suggest you try mobile bones - pets at home sell it and you may even find you wont need to use the metacam.
Have a search here for it. You will find lots of positive improvements over conventional meds in dogs with mobility issues.
I cant rate it highly enough.
Mobile Bones: Joint and Bone supplement for dogs » Pooch and Mutt: Dog Health Supplements | Pooch and Mutt


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a 14 yr old collie who also has arthritis in her spine, hips and hind legs.

At present I haven't had to resort to NSAIDS but she has GWF Joint Aid and also sees my MacTimoney Chiropractor on a very regular basis.

I am also considering a course of K-laser treatment. Unfortunately it isn't widely available in the UK but my vet has one. My 11 yr old collie had 6 treatments earlier this year on her shoulder and it has helped enormously. She now has a 'top-up' about once a month.

Might be worth asking vets in your area.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Here are a few other supplements which might be of benefit to your dog

Bromelain - naturally occurring enzyme sourced from the pineapple plant. It is predominantly found in the stem. Standardized extract is available alone or in combination with other products. It contains numerous anti-inflammatory chemicals and reduces the inflammatory response by alleviating pressure within the joint and allowing a greater ROM (range of movement).

Cetyl-Myristoleate - extracted from the Kombo nut, found in the commercial product Cetyl - M

Chondroitin - chondroitin sulphate is an important component of cartilage and the marine form is considered more bio available and powerful than the bovine form

Cod Liver Oil - contains around three times less Omega 3 EFA (essential fatty acids) than that of FBO. Also, as CLO contains a significant amount of Vitamins A and D pregnant bitches should not be given this supplement; if a dog is being fed a commercial diet, you should check that recommended doses are not being exceeded as of course these contain Vitamins A and D. Raw fed dogs will normally have sufficient of these vitamins via liver and bones.

Devils Claw - is a traditional herbal product, known as wood spider, a plant native to South Africa and traditionally taken as tea. The main anti-inflammatory agent is harpagoside which helps prevent the conversion of arachidonic acid into pro inflammatory messengers

Fish Body Oil - is extracted from the flesh of oily fish such as salmon, herrings, sardines, pilchards and mackerel. They are a rich source of EPA and DHA (always ensure that the quantities of both are identified on the labels of FBO).

Flaxseed Oil - (Linseed Oil) is ALA (alpha-linolenic acid) which the dog has to convert to EPA and DHA, thus it is not such an efficient or effective source of Omega 3 as FBO from either the point of bio-availability or cost.
.
Ginger Extract - another traditional product which contains anti inflammatory properties

Glucosamine - is an amino sugar which is one of the main building blocks of cartilage; the HCl form is purer than the 2KCl form

Green Lipped Mussel - contains glycosaminoglycans

Hyaluronic Acid - aids joint lubrication and shock absorption

MSM - provides a source of sulphur molecules required for the formation of connective tissue

Rosehip extract - contain antioxidants such as Vitamin C both of which may have an anti inflammatory action.

Turmeric - contains curcumin, better to take a supplement which contains standardised extract than just the off the shelf powdered spice.

Vitamin C - essential in the formation of collagen

Vitamin E - if you give FBO then you should also supplement with this vitamin as the former depletes the body of the latter.

Yumove is _excellent_, they now do a formula for young dogs as well as older ones.

My holistic vet highly recommends Riaflex.

Then there is Cortaflex, Seraquin, Cosequin, the list is almost endless.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Other treatments which may be useful are:

Acupuncture

ABVA

Bowen Technique

Bowen Technique Therapy Therapists Treatment UK - Allergies, Fluid retention, Constipation and diarrhoea

Herbalism

British Association of Veterinary Herbalists

Homeopathy

www.bahvs.com

Hydrotherapy

Find a Registered Canine Hydrotherapist or Hydrotherapy Centre

Massage

holistic dog care | natural dog care | canine massage therapy centre

McTimoney Chiropractic

McTimoney Animal Association

McTimoney Corley

The Association of McTimoney-Corley Spinal Therapists

Osteopathy

The Society of Osteopaths in Animal Practice

Physiotherapy

Home


----------



## Ducatist (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies, I think it will be a case of trial and error until we can hopefully find something that will reduce his aches and pains. I will keep you posted on our progress. I have a bag of joint aid on its way and will see how we get on with it, fingers crossed!


----------

